# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamanie kości piszczelowej

## buterflyy

Witam,
w maju złamałam kość piszczelową (złamanie wieloodłamkowe) i miałam operację zespolenia kości, wstawiono mi blaszkę i 6 śrub. Później dano mi 7 tygodni na zrośnięcie się odłamków,  w tym czasie byłam w szynie 2 tygodnie, po zdjęciu szwów wsadzili mnie w gips na 5 tygodni. 
Zalecano mi tylko ćwiczenie mięśni w tym napinanie kolana. Jednak gdy pojechałam do kontroli po 5 tygodniach, okazało się, że kość piszczelowa się nie zrosła, powodem tego był zbyt luźny gips (tak, że lekarz mógł z łatwością wsadzić rekę pod gips). 
Wsadzono mnie od razu w kolejny gips tym razem w tzw. syntetyczny. 
Zalecono mi ćwiczenie przez dociskanie na wadze ale czy jeżeli czuję, że mi się coś w nodze porusza, to czy mam kontynuować? W tej chwili przestałam wykonywać to ćwiczenie i czekam jakiś tydzień, a dopiero później ponownie wziąć się za dociskanie na wadze... 
Czy dobrze robię? Jak to powinno wyglądać? Podobno dociskanie na wadze, co przy tym daje obciążenie, przyspiesza zrastanie się kości.

----------

